# How many members do you have on your ignore list?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

New poll. Curious as to how many people you have on your ignore list. You can check under SETTINGS on the top right, then on the left side, EDIT IGNORE LIST.

I'm sure everyone's tolerance and level of patience differs. No harm in putting some members on your ignore list. It is what it is.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I havent checked but i know i havent add anybody


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I have 28 and the list continues to grow. Yes, I get worked up easily these days.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

No one's on my ignore list. I guess I can't ignore anyone, even the unruly ones because I have to deal with them. LOL

Interesting topic. Who has 20+ ignores?? HAHA


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^The OP himself 

I don't have anybody...not tooo many trolls on this forum luckily.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont have a ignore list but my ban list is growing ever higher : )


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

There's a member's ban list ?!?!?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i have 0, not because no one deserves to be ignored, its just i dont need a site feature to skip over peoples posts i dont care to read


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

None .. As Neven said , it's easy to skip over posts I don't care to read, and although there's been the occasional post I've seen that I would have gotten in trouble for responding to in a way I'd be tempted to , I can ignore them and go on with the thread if Iwish while at the same time having my opinion of them reinforced


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

0 nobody bothers me


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

now I'm curious if I'm on anyone else's list:-/

I guess I don't really know how to apply the feature... besides, ignoring people just seems rude.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Zero.

The ones we'd like to ignore are usually the ones that need Moderating the most. 

If they get too annoying, a temporary or Permaban works wonders.

Anthony


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

wow...i must go onto this site more often..i didn't even know we had a "ignore" function(not that i need it at the present time)...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I never knew there was such a thing as an ignore list. I have no need for it myself. If I dont like someone, I dont list them. I just ignore them.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We drive over and unplug their Internet connection with a chain saw. Better than using the Ignore function.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know what happened to the famous Edarion?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

vdub said:


> Anyone know what happened to the famous Edarion?


Banned for life?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hypothetically could someone who was BANNED not just make a new id? a pain in the caboose but it would be do-able,


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've ignored the ignore function !


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

No need for me.Ive had a great experience with all but one.Chose to ignore him though without help.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> hypothetically could someone who was BANNED not just make a new id? a pain in the caboose but it would be do-able,


Yes I was thinking the same thing. I'm sure that it can and probably has been done... Anyone reading this thread been previously banned???


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Several banned members have been banned more than once. Eventually, most get the message.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> I have 28 and the list continues to grow. Yes, I get worked up easily these days.


Wow Ming. I thought only old man like me get worked up   Haha.

I have zero. Sometimes I need brainless amusement


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Wow Ming. I thought only old man like me get worked up  Haha.
> 
> I have zero. Sometimes I need brainless amusement


I used to like to get beat up when I was young when I was bored. Now I am enjoying relaxation in my dotage. I won't say how many, but let's just say double digits...has made my time here on BCA more relaxed.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Wow Ming. I thought only old man like me get worked up  Haha.
> 
> I have zero. Sometimes I need brainless amusement


BCA is my virtual home and I'm an old guy now too. I do get worked up pretty easily, my patience isn't as good as it was before. 
Remember, I'm a self-centered hobbyist who likes to help others, have no time to go through rubbish


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

None. I only read what interests me. Never look at the leisure section..
People have to remember that things sound worse on forums and quite often taken out of context. Meet the person in the flesh...and quite often not what you expected at all.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Zero, i'm grown up enough to just gloss over things.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I used to like to get beat up when I was young when I was bored. Now I am enjoying relaxation in my dotage. I won't say how many, but let's just say double digits...has made my time here on BCA more relaxed.


Sooooo......... you probably cant see this post then......, LOL.......:bigsmile:.

I have no one on mine but if i did it would be an Albertan....lol....but then i would miss his dribbling....:bigsmile:


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i have 0. but if someone was a real waste of time i would add them. i would have voted 0, but i would not say there is no need for it. Cheers


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Zero. There was one guy who was troubling though, but it was taken care of. Usually the annoying ones get the message and stop.
I surprisingly find that BCA is consisted of many well-mannered, respectful, polite, and kind members. And it's great because the diversity is huge and I wouldn't have thought I'd have a good experience with many of whom I've met face to face with but it turns out it's been great (and hopefully it stays that way).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Sooooo......... you probably cant see this post then......, LOL.......:bigsmile:.


Darn, you mean my ignore list isn't working?


----------

